# OScam help



## balanga (Jan 11, 2019)

Just wondered if anyone had any success setting up OSCam ?- there is a FreeBSD specific man page but it doesn't help much...
I did have some partial success using this with TVheadend a while back, but can no longer make a connection with my FreeBSD server. The server does see the client, but the client says 'Not connected'.


----------

